

Tracking Scroll Depth with jQuery and Google Analytics - robflaherty
http://www.ravelrumba.com/blog/tracking-scroll-depth-jquery-google-analytics/

======
trhaynes
Tracking scroll depth is interesting, but percentage isn't all that helpful.
The number of comments on a blog post will mess with the data, for example
(you won't be able to reliably compare Post A to Post B).

What might make more sense is tracking who scrolled down to the end of the
.blog-post div, to the end of the .comments div, and to the end of the footer.
Or whatever makes sense for the content on your page(s).

~~~
robflaherty
All engagement metrics are pretty loose. Scroll depth percentage doesn't tell
the whole story but to the degree that scroll tracking is useful, I think
percentage provides a simple, document-independent metric.

Btw, tracking scroll points for specific DOM elements is one of the plugin
options, so for instance you could track the end of the .comments div as you
mentioned.

------
hu_me
nice work. this has become a popular topic in GA circles with single page
sites becoming popular and single page visitors increasingly entering directly
on to a blog post and leaving and GA showing them as a bounced visitor.

Some other solutions I like [http://www.savio.no/blogg/a/114/tracking-content-
scrollers-s...](http://www.savio.no/blogg/a/114/tracking-content-scrollers-
scanners-og-readers-in-google-analytics)

[http://cutroni.com/blog/2012/02/21/advanced-content-
tracking...](http://cutroni.com/blog/2012/02/21/advanced-content-tracking-
with-google-analytics-part-1/)

------
dudus
Or you can track Scroll Depth without jQuery.
<https://github.com/CardinalPath/gas>

------
erso
The number of responses here talking about how cool this is disturbs me.

Yet another reason to use ScriptNo (Chrome).

~~~
robflaherty
I think only one person said it was cool :) What is disturbing about it? Do
you feel it's a privacy violation?

------
navs
Very cool. Makes me wonder, what other valuable visitor metrics am I missing
out on?

------
rollypolly
What can be done about Noscript users in that regard? Image bugs?

~~~
hu_me
you could try using server side GA. which try to mimic the js script using
php. this is the most fleshed out version I know
<http://code.google.com/p/php-ga/>

------
ahall
How does this work with pages with infinite scroll?

~~~
robflaherty
I haven't tested it with infinite scroll but essentially it'll be a race. If
the user can scroll to the bottom of the page before infinite scroll is able
to load new content, the 100% event will fire. Otherwise it'll just register
the previous scroll event (75% or a specified DOM element).

